# Winterizing Lament



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Just completed winterizing our 21rs last weekend and it is going into winter storage tonight. And of course, it is 65 degrees and sunny out! sunny I just thought I'd start a sympathy thread for those of us living in the northern climates who have to say goodbye to our Outbacks for the season.

We just got ours last May and enjoyed every outing we took our family on. It is truly the best purchase we've made and I am so glad we found this site. THANK YOU to everybody who helped us (especially Camping 479 for sharing an extra crank when our used model was missing one).

For newbie winterizing, this site also helped us figure out what to do and how to do it. "Whoa is us" -- it is just going to kill me to put it away when the weather is so unexpectedly nice (as the crowd chants "one more weekend" . . .)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know how you feel. We are going out this weekend and then it's winterizing time.









Mike

Glad the crank worked out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have one more outing plan for Holloween.
Then I may decide to winterize it then.
Its going to be a long winter without the camping.









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Mine's scheduled for winterizing on the 17th. I really wanted to camp this weekend but it's supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. My TT's been sitting in my driveway plugged in with the cupboards and bathroom doors open and the heater on as the temps have been in the 30s for the past few days (last night was warmer). I've only taken it out once since I bought it so I'm really bummed out. Does that make everyone else feel a little better?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm going to try to go until Veteran's day before the pink juice goes in. I just had to scrap Columbus day in NJ because of the rain no Six Flags









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Man i totally feel your pain...

We had a cold front move through here and it dropped the temps to 90 today ... brrrrr ...

in fact last night it was in the upper 60s and thank God i was able to figure out how to kick on the heater in the house (although we had always wondered what that big thing in the attic actually was for)

figure we will also have to winterize the OUTBACK for the two weeks it gets down to 50 (Jan15 -30) ... having 11 months of summer followed by one week fall then one week winter then one week spring is great for camping though ..


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah phooey, Ghosty (I'd have used an emoticon for the first time but I can't find one that has its tongue sticking out giving the raspberries)!


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

wrapped ours in a tarp Sunday for the short 6 months of snow and cold








Had to sit down and drink a Corona just to cheer up
Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Winterize mine last weekend and took it over to my parents house....man I miss seeing that trailer everyday..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> for the two weeks it gets down to 50 (Jan15 -30) ... having 11 months of summer followed by one week fall then one week winter then one week spring is great for camping though ..


Yeah, ain't it tough?!

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mark & Ghosty, You _almost_ make me want to move to Texas! sunny


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay, I kind of feel like I'm sitting around having a beer with all of you. Now I feel better! (But Ghosty, did you have to rub it in????????)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Winterizing?

"Rub It In" Clicker Thinger

OK, just kidding. I will winterize in mid-November just to be safe. We really would enjoy a nice cold winter.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark & Ghosty, You _almost_ make me want to move to Texas!


7heaven,

I grew up in central Illinois and lived a few years in central Missouri, too. I am very familiar with your weather. That's one reason I'm in Texas, now!









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Ah phooey, Ghosty (I'd have used an emoticon for the first time but I can't find one that has its tongue sticking out giving the raspberries)!
> [snapback]58454[/snapback]​


Hey, Nonny - I'm in NH ... lots of snow ... already bordering on







In fact, most of your weather heads here AFTER calming down a bit. Don't know how ya'll do it up there! Minnesota too. I'm with you, NO sympathy for TX & GA!!! 'Xcept its really a shame that they don't get to see the blue sky / winter wonderland mornings that we do







. We'll soon be makin' snowangels, but - ya know that balance in nature thing ? - THIS weekend is for 'leaf peeping' (unbelievably BRILLIANT color down east...."up north" for the rest of you







) !

(btw, nonny - the plate on my Miata - which will go into storage before the Outback does







- is PHOOEY.)


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

I just picked up my '06 30frks and will use it this weekend and winterize and into storage by next weekend, I love Wisconsin


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cute. I've gotta tell ya, I love the snow, I absolutely love the fall leaves and crisp, clean air, I love the new life of spring and I totally love the summer's warmth and sunshine (summer rains are the best). MI rocks. I just wish Mother Nature's moods were more in line with mine! I'm freezing today. My thermometer says 58. It looks and feels like it's going to snow. Brrrrrrrr! The leaves are pretty here, too, and they'll be pretty for quite some time yet!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Cute. I've gotta tell ya, I love the snow, I absolutely love the fall leaves and crisp, clean air, I love the new life of spring and I totally love the summer's warmth and sunshine (summer rains are the best). MI rocks. I just wish Mother Nature's moods were more in line with mine! I'm freezing today. My thermometer says 58. It looks and feels like it's going to snow. Brrrrrrrr! The leaves are pretty here, too, and they'll be pretty for quite some time yet!
> [snapback]58576[/snapback]​


I'm with you (but could do without ALL of the snow...some would be good, but somewhere around mid-January I've had enough!) Had to move back to NE after living in Ohio for 5 yrs - just couldn't live with the 2 1/2 season thing. Gotta have the cold to get the colors and gotta have the REAL snow to really appreciate the rebirth of Spring.

52 here today - cold rain - leaves blowin' down. Those poor folks in S'Western NH (BIG flooding Sunday night) will be feeling it even worse.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Mark & Ghosty, You _almost_ make me want to move to Texas!
> [snapback]58513[/snapback]​


Now, let's not do anything that you'll regret later.










Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Winterizing?
> 
> "Rub It In" Clicker Thinger
> 
> ...


Ouch that hurt

Thor


----------

